# Rocket stove!!



## areallynicegirl (Jul 19, 2015)

We got this today! It's a StoveTec rocket stove. The pic on the box shows a pot but it doesn't come with it.  I got a screaming deal on it because it's basically last year's model in packaging that has since been updated.  This company is local to me here in Oregon, actually they live in the same town and we go to church with the guys who owns the company. They do most of their business providing super-efficient and clean burning cookstoves to underdeveloped nations all over the world.  I've wanted one for a long time now but the price was above what I could do.  He had these on sale at Bohemia Mining Days (a local yearly event) for $20!!! I'm sure I can figure out a way to use it to smoke something :) lol! 

Anyways, I think it's gonna be a lot of fun to play with and we will probably take it with us up to the mining claim, we are hoping to go camp up there and maybe bring back some shiny stuff (hopefully gold and not fools gold!).













tmp_28889-IMG_20150718_2250121955346550.jpg



__ areallynicegirl
__ Jul 19, 2015


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 19, 2015)

Rocket Stoves great for hard searing Steaks and Chops and of course Wok Stir fries but not very efficient at the Low and Slow used in Smoking meat. Yes you can play and learn how to feed tiny sticks to maintain a small low temp fire but the name says it all...Rocket Stove, a little bit of Fuel makes A LOT of heat...Have fun...JJ


----------



## areallynicegirl (Jul 19, 2015)

mmyJ said:


> Rocket Stoves great for hard searing Steaks and Chops and of course Wok Stir fries but not very efficient at the Low and Slow used in Smoking meat. Yes you can play and learn how to feed tiny sticks to maintain a small low temp fire but the name says it all...Rocket Stove, a little bit of Fuel makes A LOT of heat...Have fun...JJ


Ya I know, I was mostly kidding lol (but hope always springs eternal :) )......they are for SURE amazing at what they're made for!! I am definitely looking forward to playing with it!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 19, 2015)

areallynicegirl said:


> Ya I know, I was mostly kidding lol (but hope always springs eternal :) )......they are for SURE amazing at what they're made for!! I am definitely looking forward to playing with it!










  Ok tricksy Girl, you got me! At that price or even twice that, I would buy one but Jersey to Oregon is a bit of a drive...JJ


----------



## areallynicegirl (Jul 19, 2015)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> :icon_redface:  Ok tricksy Girl, you got me! At that price or even twice that, I would buy one but Jersey to Oregon is a bit of a drive...JJ :biggrin:



Tee hee! 

Ya its a deal!! I flew to Newark once, it only took ALL DAY to get there, I can't imagine what it would be to drive, yikes!!  

My hubby is gonna make a wok out of a plow disc for me, his Mexican family calls it a "disco" as in "pollo en el disco" and his brothers always say "The chicken is at the disco, maybe he'll dance with some girls".  Dumb farm boy humor lol


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 19, 2015)

areallynicegirl said:


> Tee hee!
> 
> Ya its a deal!! I flew to Newark once, it only took ALL DAY to get there, I can't imagine what it would be to drive, yikes!!
> 
> My hubby is gonna make a wok out of a plow disc for me, his Mexican family calls it a "disco" as in "pollo en el disco" and his brothers always say "The chicken is at the disco, maybe he'll dance with some girls". Dumb farm boy humor lol









  The Disco will be the perfect addition to that stove...Carnitas or Tacos de Lenqua...YUM!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 19, 2015)

areallynicegirl said:


> Tee hee!
> 
> Ya its a deal!! I flew to Newark once, it only took ALL DAY to get there, I can't imagine what it would be to drive, yikes!!
> 
> My hubby is gonna make a wok out of a plow disc for me, his Mexican family calls it a "disco" as in "pollo en el disco" and his brothers always say "The chicken is at the disco, maybe he'll dance with some girls". Dumb farm boy humor lol


I never thought about making a wok out of a disc--what a great idea.

Gary


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 19, 2015)

You'll really like it. I have the two door version. Bought it 5-6 years ago. We use it as our primary cooker (that and the mini-WSM) when camping. Get out the cast iron and start cooking! The discada is a great thing to have and compliments the stove tec nicely. 

I also own a Biolite rocket stove. We use it exclusively for kayak and pack pack camping. The Stove Tec is just too heavy to pack in [emoji]128513[/emoji]


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 19, 2015)

Oh yeah you can use the rocket stove for thing besides cooking too!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/138686/hump-day-tri-tip-drool-vision-heavy


----------



## areallynicegirl (Jul 19, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> You'll really like it. I have the two door version. Bought it 5-6 years ago. We use it as our primary cooker (that and the mini-WSM) when camping. Get out the cast iron and start cooking! The discada is a great thing to have and compliments the stove tec nicely.
> 
> I also own a Biolite rocket stove. We use it exclusively for kayak and pack pack camping. The Stove Tec is just too heavy to pack in [emoji]128513[/emoji]


The reason I got it for so cheap is that the new version is significantly lighter. He has replaced the clay brick inside with a metal lining that is more durable and lots lighter.  So happy to finally have hands on one!!!


----------



## areallynicegirl (Jul 19, 2015)

GaryHibbert said:


> I never thought about making a wok out of a disc--what a great idea.
> 
> Gary



You just weld up the hole in the center. You can buy a new one that's clean and shiny but honestly my husband's family just uses ones they replace as long as they aren't too broken. They use a turkey fryer propane base to heat it up.


----------



## areallynicegirl (Jul 19, 2015)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> :ROTF  The Disco will be the perfect addition to that stove...Carnitas or Tacos de Lenqua...YUM!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yummo!!!!


----------



## areallynicegirl (Jul 19, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Oh yeah you can use the rocket stove for thing besides cooking too!
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/138686/hump-day-tri-tip-drool-vision-heavy



That's the best idea! I hate lighter fluid.  Also you should check out stovetec's website, they have a new stove called a firefly that is amazing.  Itts super cool.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 19, 2015)

areallynicegirl said:


> That's the best idea! I hate lighter fluid.  Also you should check out stovetec's website, they have a new stove called a firefly that is amazing.  Itts super cool.



I have looked at It. Pretty cool. I like the Biolite because it can charge my camera and our headlamps.


----------



## areallynicegirl (Jul 19, 2015)

Oh thats cool, I didn't know it could do that, pretty sweet!


----------



## areallynicegirl (Jul 26, 2015)

Chimney lighting ala Case!!













tmp_18276-IMG_20150725_200449152164628.jpg



__ areallynicegirl
__ Jul 26, 2015







I broke out the Weber I bought for the uds build and we used it to make dinner.  Mostly because I wanted to play with the rocket stove! Learned some things, like cheap charcoal is a big fat bummer. Snapping and sparking all over the place, scared the crap outta me.  Next time Patti buys real charcoal not store brand from Winco.  Also more charcoal in the chimney is not necessarily better. Once it's rippin hot too much is just too much!  I LOVE the stovetec rocket stove and I can't wait to play some more with it!!!


----------



## areallynicegirl (Jul 26, 2015)

Nother pic...












tmp_18276-IMG_20150725_2004581405672998.jpg



__ areallynicegirl
__ Jul 26, 2015







Chickens were getting nosy, told them they were delicious in BBQ sauce and they decided to back off :). This guy is a pretty boy, our only rooster so far..












tmp_29772-0709151907a1405672998.jpg



__ areallynicegirl
__ Jul 26, 2015


----------

